# What can you buy with 25 euro?



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## sithious (Jan 12, 2002)

food? a dvd? couple of cds?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 12, 2002)

five 5-euro bills?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

counts


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

'ell, in Norway you can get a Macintosh IIgs for 25 


----------



## julguribye (Jan 12, 2002)

Where?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

I have bought me a new G4 733 tower for 350 Bef(25 euro = 1000 BEF) inclusive delivery (computer for nothing).


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I have bought me a new G4 733 tower for 350 Bef(25 euro = 1000 BEF) inclusive delivery (computer for nothing). *



Wheeeee, the sun is blue! 

Are you serious?


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Where? *



http://www.macxicons.no


----------



## julguribye (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> http://www.macxicons.no *



That link doesn't work.


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> That link doesn't work. *



oops, hehe http://www.macxicon.no/ 

Du vet da om den, gjør du ikke?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 12, 2002)

go to macdonalds, wendy's or goodies (if you are in greece -- THE BEST!!!) and get some food


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

If music is the food for love then play on.


----------

